# Need help urgently ASAP



## lewis1995 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have recently bout some stanavar (50mg of anavar and 50mg of winny)

How toxic are these because I have only read bit of the tabs online

I ran only anavar before at 50mg a day whilst taking milk thistle but it still affected me as my kidneys started aching after a few weeks and bottom of my eyes started to change colour a little bit

I really need help to protect my body kidneys and liver before I make a start again

Does anybody have any suggestions ??.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steroids oral or injectable do not directly effect the kidneys, the only problem that they could contribute to is raised Blood Pressure this can contribute to damage your kidneys if uncheck and is consistently high.......

liver is a different kettle of fish as your liver is directly effected by steroids........if you are concerned then stop using steroids.


----------



## lewis1995 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have a serious problem of over worrying things too much mate :/ do you think it would be safe to run the stanavar plus 1-2 milk thistle a day and to just keep a eye out for possible side effect if and when they occur then stop ?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

i'd stop if i was at ur place


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

how is your water intake?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

50mg anavar and those sides? Mate are you sure it was not 500mg lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ditch the milk thistle it's pointless, get some NAC or TUDCA if you're really concerned. I take NAC daily but just keeping water intake high will be sufficient IMO.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

If you ran anavar before and it affected your liver then why did you purchase more anavar AND winny?

If your really that concerned about taking them then don't, it's really that simple.

However, drinking loads of water will help loads, it's your bodies natural cleanser!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

lewis1995 said:


> I ran only anavar before at 50mg a day whilst taking milk thistle but it still affected me as my kidneys started aching after a few weeks and bottom of my eyes started to change colour a little bit


 Your eyes chaning colour is likely to be jaundice, which is going to be being caused by the liver damage from the anavar. If you experienced quite high levels of liver tocixity from 50mg anavar then 50mg anavar plus 50 mg winni is not going to be a good option for you. You can use NAC or Tudca to protect the liver but there is no saying that this will fully protect you.

If you really want to use orals then I would suggest getting your liver values checked beforehand and ensuring that your liver levels are normal and then use NAC/Tudca along with *one *oral i.e. anavar *or *winny but not a mixture of the two.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> 50mg anavar and those sides? Mate are you sure it was not 500mg lol


 the price of that cycle ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stay natty


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> the price of that cycle ha


 Are you poor? Lol you bitch. Work and get some money you poor ass.

I'm poor too btw.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> Are you poor? Lol you bitch. Work and get some money you poor ass.
> 
> I'm poor too btw.


 no mate but 500mg of Anavar a day isnt a cheap cycle lol.

do the math you bitch


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> AgoSte said:
> 
> 
> > Are you poor? Lol you bitch. Work and get some money you poor ass.
> ...


I sprinkle 500mg Anavar a day on my Teaco Value Oats


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I sprinkle 500mg Anavar a day on my Teaco Value Oats


 Gangstaaaaa - thats Mayweather spending bro


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I sprinkle 500mg Anavar a day on my Teaco Value Oats
> ...


TMT


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> no mate but 500mg of Anavar a day isnt a cheap cycle lol.
> 
> do the math you bitch


 I was joking mate lol


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

if that dose did that to me I would take up golf or something.


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

If you have discoloured eyes or any other part of the body then this would indicate jaundice. Do not take any more steroids, drink enough water daily to stay constantly hydrated and see your doctor.

Jaundice is an extremely worrysome sign, go to your doctor, who will conduct blood tests. It is ridicoulous and irresponsible to suggest that an over the counter product would be an appropriate treatment to possible jaundice, no matter how mild it was.

I doubt there is anything to worry about mate, i suspect that you have worried excessivly and seen a change in colour in your eyes that was minimally there. However, any sign of jaundice needs to be looked at by a qualified doctor.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Stay natty


Natty ppl r band in this section (Steve )

Best S


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

lewis1995 said:


> I have recently bout some stanavar (50mg of anavar and 50mg of winny)
> 
> How toxic are these because I have only read bit of the tabs online
> 
> ...


 If you're certain that it is these tablets that are making your kidneys ache and bodyparts change color you should probably stop eating them.


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Are you poor? Lol you bitch. Work and get some money you poor ass.
> 
> I'm poor too btw.


 Real var is expensive as f**k. Bottles of it at the pharmacy directly in Pattaya are over 2x the price of Boxes of good Test. And you need a couple bottles for a cycle.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

L3rouge said:


> Real var is expensive as f**k. Bottles of it at the pharmacy directly in Pattaya are over 2x the price of Boxes of good Test. And you need a couple bottles for a cycle.


 Are you poor too?


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Yuuup


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

Another case of someone using a drug without doing any research!


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> Another case of someone using a drug without doing any research!


 This is him doing research now..

lending a heping hand to a noob or nah


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> Another case of someone using a drug without doing any research!


 Another case of some guy chirping and not helping at all.. thanks for your fu**ing useless input

and with a name like lil keezy i probably wouldnt want any advice from a knob like you.


----------



## Little Keezy (Jan 21, 2016)

L3rouge said:


> and with a name like lil keezy i probably wouldnt want any advice from a knob like you.


 Resorting to insults points to a lack of intelligence.

Good luck with all your endeavours!!!!!


----------



## L3rouge (May 24, 2014)

Little Keezy said:


> Resorting to insults points to a lack of intelligence.
> 
> Good luck with all your endeavours!!!!!


 You're the one who chirped in first saying I'm not doing any research.. Being a knob is being a knob. So. Word up homie gee gansgta sup sup!


----------

